# Thanh Hải Châu bán, lắp máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura giá cực rẻ



## lanthanhhaichau (2 Tháng hai 2021)

*Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu phân phối chính hãng dòng máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura với 6 model: APL/APO-(H)180, APL/APO-(H)240, APL/APO-(H)280, APL/APO-(H)360, APL/APO-(H)500, APL/APO-(H)600 mang đến cho người tiêu dùng sản phẩm chất lượng tốt giá rẻ nhất.*










*Máy lạnh - Điều hòa áp trần Sumikura* là một trong những dòng điều hòa được nhiều tòa nhà, công trình, trung tâm thương mại… ưa chuộng sử dụng. Điều hòa Sumikura là dòng điều hòa của Malaysia và có mặt trên thị trường Việt Nam đã khá lâu.
May lanh ap tran Sumikura với thiết kế hiện đại, sắc trắng sang trọng, sử dụng chất liệu cao cấp ít chịu tác động của nhiệt và đặc biệt không ngả màu theo thời gian. Mặt nạ cục trong được thiết kế phẳng giúp người sử dụng cũng dễ dàng lau chùi, bảo dưỡng. Ngoài ra, *Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura* Sở hữu nhiều công nghệ tiên tiến giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ, còn có khả năng tự làm sạch tiện lợi cho người tiêu dùng.


♦ Lắp đặt linh hoạt : *Điều hòa áp trần Sumikura* với đầy đủ các công suất 18000Btu, 24000Btu, 28000Btu, 36000Btu, 50000Btu, 60000Btu Có thể lắp đặt trên trần cao lên đến 3,5m & Gió thổi theo hướng xuống dưới có góc độ lên đến 50 o . Phù hợp sử dụng cho những nơi đông người như phòng căn hộ gia đình, văn phòng công ty, cửa hàng, nhà xưởng,…


♦ Bộ lọc kháng khuẩn: Bộ lọc có khả năng kháng khuẩn giúp ngăn vi khuẩn và mốc phát triển.


♦ Tự động khởi động lại: Nếu thiết bị đang vận hành mà nguồn điện bị cắt, khi có điện trở lại máy sẽ khởi động lại cùng với chế độ điều hòa trước khi điện bị ngắt.


♦ Vận hành êm ái: Sử dụng quạt luồng câm kiểu mới và các công nghệ không gây ồn.


♦ Thời gian bảo hành: lên đến 24 tháng



*► Thanh Hải Châu gửi bảng giá Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura các công suất để quý khách tham khảo :


APL/APO-(H)180 2 HP 18000 Btu → *giá : 20.500.000 vnd

*APL/APO-(H)240 2.5 HP 24000 Btu → *giá : 22.000.000 vnd

*APL/APO-(H)280 3 HP 28000 Btu → *giá : 24.700.000 vnd

*APL/APO-(H)360 4 HP 36000 Btu → *giá : 27.700.000 vnd

*APL/APO-(H)500 5 HP 50000 Btu → *giá : 33.200.000 vnd

*APL/APO-(H)600 6 HP 60000 Btu → *giá : 38.250.000 vnd



→ Qúy khách có thể click vào từng model máy để xem thông tin sản phẩm hoặc xem tại : *thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=49



♦ Lưu ý :*

- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tùy vào từng thời điểm và số lượng mùa hàng (SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).
- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.
- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp ,nhanh chóng , giá rẻ.



*► Vậy nên, khi cần báo giá bất kỳ sản phẩm nào, liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi theo thông tin bên dưới để có giá tốt nhất theo số lượng cụ thể vào mỗi thời điểm khác nhau.


CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822006099 – 0898948576 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty:* thanhhaichau.com

*


----------

